# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Galatasaray UEFA'ya Gitti

## ceydaaa

asdasda.jpgSarı Kırmızılı takım 3-0 gerideyken ceza sahası içerisinde Sergio Ramos tarafından ayağına basılarak düşürülen ancak hakem tarafından sarı kartla cezalandırılan Burak Yılmaz, toplamda 3 sarı karta ulaşıp rövanş maçı için cezalı duruma düşmüştü.

Galatasaray'ın da hakemin hatalı karar verdiğini düşünerek UEFA'ya maçın görüntüleriyle birlikte itiraz ettiği iddia ediliyor.

----------

